# Silly question



## Amarithmoon (Feb 5, 2009)

So heres what happened:  Okay beginning of Feb I ordered a Kindle Klassic.  I started pre-filling it with public domain and other free books from amazon (as well as samples etc, but nothing that cost money yet).  Then the big announcement happened and well we all know what happened.  Then, I ordered a klassic from amazon marketplace (new in box, with factory seal, yeah).  So now it shows up that I have 2 kindles on my account.  Ugh.  Can I delete the Kindle that was to be the kindle 2 that I cancelled the order  Will everything on the account then revert to the reamining klassic kindle?  and when they register it on amazon (as in it pops up so you can manage your kindle with no serial number) is it registered only the the serial they have or how does that work?  im confused and just want the one kindle i will have in my hands in a few days to be the only one on my account.


----------



## WestPointer1968 (Oct 28, 2008)

Why do you want the Kindle1 vs. the 2?  If you really do, you should be able to cancel your order for the 2 online and it will disappear from your account.  If you're confused call Kindle Customer Service @ 1-866-321-8851.  They are very responsive!


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Samples are not saved in your content manager, so you will have to redownload any samples to your new Kindle once it's registered to your account, same with public domain books, as Amazon.com does not store those for you. 

If you "bought" any free books from amazon.com, you can have them resent to your new Kindle once it's registered, though I don't know how, I've never actually done it myself. I'm sure someone here can help you.


----------



## Amarithmoon (Feb 5, 2009)

k1 has the sd slot and user changeable battery.  And it was what I wanted in the first place.  I'm not impressed at all with the "upgraded" k2.  I love to read, and dont have a use for the text to speech funtion.  So K1 is exactly what I need and want.  

I have cancelled my k2 order, and gotten the email confirmation of that cancellation.  It no longer shows up in my "ordered" items on my account.  The k1 I ordered is from Amazon marketplace and they already added it to my manage your kindle section without the serial, so when I get my kindle 1 all i have to do is "activate" it by imputting the serial number (at least that is my understanding).  

I have tried to re-"order" the samples etc and have them being directed to my k1 (lovingly named Askavi - bonus if you can name the series or meaning lol)  does anyone think it would hurt to "deregister" the k2 listed along with Askavi under manage your kindle?


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

It will not hurt to deregister the Kindle you will not be getting.


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

You go to Manage your Kindle Amazon webpage and under the section "Your Orders and Individual Charges" is a list of everything you have bought from Amazon and next to each item is a drop down menu which lets you select which destination to download to.  I only have one kindle, but if I had more on the account, I could send an item to any of the registered kindles listed, or my computer.  I guess that is how you download your stuff if you don't have whispernet.  I don't think that samples are listed however. 

So, if you have your new kindle listed, just select each item and download to the new one.  I'm not sure if it will work before you've registered completely though.  But that is the idea.  If you deregister the K2 that you've cancelled (I don't know why it didn't automatically disappear when you cancelled the order, hmmm.) then it won't appear on the list of kindles.  

You have to individually download each item.  You can do it from the content manager on the Kindle also, when you finally get yours.  And then, you can select a bunch from the list of Amazon items and download in one fell swoop.  But still no samples.  

I think you will love the classic!


----------

